# MegaTek is the freakin TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry for my in your face title but I can't contain my excitement. I have been using MegaTek on my scalp for the past couple of week and in three weeks I can already tell that I have some growth. At least .75. FOR REAL!!!  And then I have been having a problem with my ends breaking off. I moisturized and sealed and sealed and moisturized and I still ahd the same problem. Ends EVERYWHERE. Well, on Sunday I didn't have a Deep Conditioner and so I put MT on my scalp and hair. Right away I could feel it on my scalp. So I kept it on for 5min in the shower and washed it out 75% airdried and then moisturized, sealed and wrapped my hair (which I never do but my hair doesnt like full flat iron). The next morning my hair was SOOOO bouncy and soft. I have been wearing it a pony tail and I have NO BREAKAGE. It's crazy. like I mean 1 or 2 hair the past three days. I am so in 7th Heaven. So, I have a question... Can I use MegaTek as a deep conditioner Once a week or is that too much??

Sorry... pics are useless at this point. Its just in a ponytail. But, it has major slip and swang!!!


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

Bumping!! I want to know too. I planned on a touch-up towards the end of Oct/ middle of Nov but it looks like I will have to touch-up early (around Oct 1). Can't keep track of all the ng.


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> Bumping!! I want to know too. I planned on a touch-up towards the end of Oct/ middle of Nov but it looks like I will have to touch-up early (around Oct 1). Can't keep track of all the ng.


 

I KNOW RIGHT!!! MY HAIR IS JUST GROWING AND GETTING THICKER. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 24, 2008)

ok this it the one that really got me! I'll be ordering some this week.  Where do you get your Megatek?


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 24, 2008)

i have been using it a lil less than a week, i LOVE it already.  i mixed it with some dakuta (sp?) olive oil, and some alma oil i think and i used it when my head is was cornrows, twice a day.  when it is curly i can use it twice a day as weel, but i straightened my hair last night and can only use it once a day at night when it is straight.


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

I get mine from valleyvet.com which I am getting again today. It was 30 including shipping. I bought it in mid August. I have alot left but, I don't wanna run out. HTH!!!


----------



## juju (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so happy for you [email protected] OP


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

Michiko said:


> i have been using it a lil less than a week, i LOVE it already. i mixed it with some dakuta (sp?) olive oil, and some alma oil i think and i used it when my head is was cornrows, twice a day. when it is curly i can use it twice a day as weel, but i straightened my hair last night and can only use it once a day at night when it is straight.


 
I only use mine once a day. I just can't get over how good it felt when it was on my scalp. I hope its not too much protein to do it 1x week. My hair loves it too much. I have been bunning at night (I usually braid) tying my hair down. And then in the morning I have been going over my hair with a flat iron very lightly to get the curl from the bun out. And WahLa!!! Pure beauty.


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

I am running out of mines. I don't know were I will order from next time. There is a pet supply store in my area that carries mt for pets only. I am working on getting them to order the horse version.I think I need to call and bug them today.Addiction is a terrible thing.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 24, 2008)

That stuff is one of the best things I have ever purchased for my hair!!!! Q


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

i want to try this so bad


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> i want to try this so bad


 

You should... Trust me, you will be in LOVE!!! It will have you hair growing beautifully. Your hair is already beautiful by the way. I love your siggy...


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

I love it. Ok, I am sure you all get the picture. The question is I have a very busy 18 year old who wears braids and doesn't have time to deal with hair. How do I get her to use it. She also has very dry hair,is that going to become more of a problem after using MT?


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> You should... Trust me, you will be in LOVE!!! It will have you hair growing beautifully. Your hair is already beautiful by the way. I love your siggy...


Don't for get that it also increases the thickness.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> Don't for get that it also increases the thickness.


That's the one thing I really didn't need but I am still thankful. Q


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> That's the one thing I really didn't need but I am still thankful. Q



I didn't need it either but when I got more I thought" this is nice". BTW, your babies are the cutest. I love their big baby doll eyes.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> You should... Trust me, you will be in LOVE!!! It will have you hair growing beautifully. Your hair is already beautiful by the way. I love your siggy...


thanks for the encouragement

i saved it as a favorite already, so you know what that means
thank you im trying new things every month or so to keep me with diff styling options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i just want to make sure this is the right one
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07c61-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

is 24.99 the cheapest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i shouldnt complain because i brought ovation 54.99 but that was in march and i only use it twice a month mixed with water in a spray bottle


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> That's the one thing I really didn't need but I am still thankful. Q


same here
my hair is already thick




op is the smell that bad and do i have to mix it with a oil?


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

Heck no!!! The smell is bomb. It smells like coconut. I love it.


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL!!! I guess that was kinda harsh. But, now you see my dedication to MegaTek  You'll love it too. Why don't use Ovation more often.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> I love it. Ok, I am sure you all get the picture. The question is I have a very busy 18 year old who wears braids and doesn't have time to deal with hair. How do I get her to use it.* She also has very dry hair,is that going to become more of a problem after using MT?*



Yes, yes, yes, yes. If you can't talk her into/teach her to DC her hair once a week, leave the MT be - her hair most likely would break off. 



seximami said:


> op is the smell that bad and do i have to mix it with a oil?



It smells yummy - coconutty conditioner like, and you don't have to mix it - a lot of people do, both to stretch it, and to allow it to absorb better.


----------



## lizjoseph (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 

Just a heads up that YOU MUST USE A MOISTERZING DEEP CONDITONER AFTER USING MEGATEK OR OVATION! There are tons of stickies around, but I find this link to be the most helpful since it is the most recent.  www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=278965&highlight=dontspeakdefeat.  From what I hear, MT and Ovation are protein city and you NEED  a DC after each use. If not, your hair will dry out and break off.  (So I've heard) Also, if you are looking for length followed by thickness, it seems to be that Ovation is best. If you are looking for thickness first followed by length, the Megatek will get you there. They both do the same things, except you will notice them coming in a different order. 

 Happy hair growing!


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the smell. Coconuts and a tropical island.


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Ok... so I still should use a Deep Conditioner. I will use one from now on. I just didnt have one on Sunday. But I'll make sure for next week.

Thanks...


----------



## lizjoseph (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Oh Ok... so I still should use a Deep Conditioner. I will use one from now on. I just didnt have one on Sunday. But I'll make sure for next week.
> 
> Thanks...


 

Yup. Definitley use one, and check out that link I added. There is a world and a half of info on these products, how to use them, when to use them, how they are working for others, etc.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> I didn't need it either but when I got more I thought" this is nice". BTW, your babies are the cutest. I love their big baby doll eyes.


My thoughts exactly.  Thank you, those are my babies!!!! Q



seximami said:


> same here
> my hair is already thick
> op is the smell that bad and do i have to mix it with a oil?


It smells like pina colada sp?.  I mix mine with castor oil. Q


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> LOL!!! I guess that was kinda harsh. But, now you see my dedication to MegaTek  You'll love it too. Why don't use Ovation more often.


ok
some said it smelled like bacon

i dnt use ovation that often because its expensive


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes. If you can't talk her into/teach her to DC her hair once a week, leave the MT be - her hair most likely would break off.
> 
> 
> 
> It smells yummy - coconutty conditioner like, and you don't have to mix it - a lot of people do, both to stretch it, and to allow it to absorb better.


oh ok some people said it smelled bad

just making sure
thanks


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you might be thinking about MTG... Alot of people said that it smelled bad. MT smells great. Nowhere near bacon. yeah Ovation is kinda expensive. But, they work like crazy. You are gonna be pleasantly pleased.I promise.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> I think you might be thinking about MTG... Alot of people said that it smelled bad. MT smells great. Nowhere near bacon. yeah Ovation is kinda expensive. But, they work like crazy. You are gonna be pleasantly pleased.I promise.


i think that is what they were talking about. what is mtg i for get what it stands for? i dnt really want my hair to get thicker just longer but it will last me  along time i just know it. il just live with it though because i dnt want to pay too much for ovation


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

I think MTG is MoeGro Tek or MoeTek Gro. Something like that. But, they have waaaay more negative reviews than positive.As far as the thickness, its not really an overwhelming amount. At least not from what I hear. And it gets thicker FIRST then you will start to experience growth. Whereas its vice versa with Ovation. But, if yu are happy with Ovation then I would do whats best for you. No need to mix up you routine if you're already happy with it. Know what I mean chicky?? I hope this helps you.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

MTG = Mane Tail Groom (or Grow) I think it is - stinky sulphur bacon BBQ smelling stuff. 

MoeTek Gro is a combination of Mega-Tek and MoeGro Oil


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> I think MTG is MoeGro Tek or MoeTek Gro. Something like that. But, they have waaaay more negative reviews than positive.As far as the thickness, its not really an overwhelming amount. At least not from what I hear. And it gets thicker FIRST then you will start to experience growth. Whereas its vice versa with Ovation. But, if yu are happy with Ovation then I would do whats best for you. No need to mix up you routine if you're already happy with it. Know what I mean chicky?? I hope this helps you.


oh ok i see they tryed to imitate mega tek, as logn as the thickness isnt over whelming. one lady said she had 1/2-1 inch 9 days after her relaxer

i have to try this


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> ok
> *some said it smelled like bacon*
> 
> i dnt use ovation that often because its expensive


 
 Bacon, are they sure they bought the right product.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> Bacon, are they sure they bought the right product.


oops it was mtg

i got it confused with mt


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> oh ok i see they tryed to imitate mega tek, as logn as the thickness isnt over whelming. one lady said she had 1/2-1 inch 9 days after her relaxer
> 
> i have to try this


 

Dang that's good. I don't know how much growth I experienced, but I know my hair is an inch longer.  So, I guess I got an inch. LOL


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 24, 2008)

I am loving Mega Tek.  For the past few weeks I have been parting my hair in a lot of sections and applying it to my scalp.  I am so glad that this is not an oil growth aid because I hated that feeling if the oil dripped on my face, or even on the back of my neck after I applied it.  I loooove the smell of Mega Tek.  I agree that it smells like coconut or pina colada.    I agree that Mega Tek is the freakin truth.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> oops it was mtg
> 
> i got it confused with mt


 
Oh ok good. Whew!


----------



## la flaca (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> I am running out of mines. I don't know were I will order from next time. There is a pet supply store in my area that carries mt for pets only. I am working on getting them to order the horse version.I think I need to call and bug them today.Addiction is a terrible thing.


 

Get ready 'cause they will ask you about your horses


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Dang that's good. I don't know how much growth I experienced, but I know my hair is an inch longer.  So, I guess I got an inch. LOL


hw long have u been using it again


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

I have this on my to buy list b/c I need thickness and length. Ladies is this the same thing:

http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder.html

just in a grease/solid form?

tia,
tishee


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> hw long have u been using it again


 
Three weeks...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Three weeks...


good growth

can i co wash with it everyday[not applying it to my hair just scalp] without dc?i can follow with a conditioner


----------



## Kay.Dee (Sep 24, 2008)

la flaca said:


> Get ready 'cause they will ask you about your horses


 See, this is why I don't want to buy it in person!
I'm so sure they'll be like, I know this black girl does not own or nor has ever seen a horse in person, wth is she doing!

I may resort to ordering it online, but I don't want my apartment complex to see a package that came from ArabianHorses.com or whatever.  I already get too many packages and they'll be wondering what I'm doing in my apartment.


----------



## MikaPeppers (Sep 24, 2008)

*Okay first of all*... I'm sicka all yall thick haired lucious locked-ed females goin on and on about this mega-tek...

Up in here wit all that ---->> 

Yall tryna make me dip into my book fund huh??? yall wanta sista ta eat canned beans for dinner huh???!!!

AND 2nd of all... HAND ME MY VISA!
where can i get it????


----------



## angaliquew (Sep 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> I have this on my to buy list b/c I need thickness and length. *Ladies is this the same thing:
> *
> http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder.html
> 
> ...



BUMP.....I was wondering the same thing.
I think I'm gonna have to jump aboard the MT bandwagon.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Sep 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> I have this on my to buy list b/c I need thickness and length. Ladies is this the same thing:
> 
> http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder.html
> 
> ...


 I just ordered it, I needed to order another bottle of MT anyway. MT usually costs about 30 dollars I dont have that, this came out to 15 and it looks the same to me. So I'll let you ladies know!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> I just ordered it, I needed to order another bottle of MT anyway. MT usually costs about 30 dollars I dont have that, this came out to 15 and it looks the same to me. So I'll let you ladies know!




thanks sweetie! I will wait to place an order until you post about it.


----------



## angaliquew (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmmm.....the ingredients are somewhat similar:


*Mega-tek Cell Rebuilder
*





Active Ingredients:
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl Stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, Allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, Mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance.
*

EQyss Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder*





Ingredients: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Peptoneized Mil Protein Hydroysate, Amino Acids, Mucopolyaccharides, Marine Protein PEG, Sea Kelp Algin, Methylparaben, Fragrance, Propylparaben.


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, I am kinda of a newbie to this, but you say that the mtg is really good?  My hair is thin and lifeless especially since I just relaxed this past weekend. I use to have really thick hair. I am trying to acheive my thickness back first then worry later about the length. I just hope this stuff does work for me as it did for you! I do have a ? for you, you said you noticed the difference in no time? Was it that much of a change actually?


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

angaliquew said:


> BUMP.....I was wondering the same thing.
> I think I'm gonna have to jump aboard the MT bandwagon.



thanks for posting the ingredients. I wonder if they are close enough to yield somewhat the same results? I have the mt on my to buy list and may be ordering it sooner than I had planned


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

You are too funny! I myself have a really nosey neighbor in my complex, by the way I am the only black living here! Anyway she sometimes sits outside on the balcony and I am walking up the courtyard with my bags and she'll say "Oh you've been to wal-mart"! I'm like this woman is too nosey for me! So what I did is at wal-mart, or walgreens purchased those green bags that cost about a $.99 and carry your products in the bags, that way no one would see or know what you carry in your building! Not that it's there business anyway! But just a suggestion for you.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> Hi, I am kinda of a newbie to this, but you say that the mtg is really good? My hair is thin and lifeless especially since I just relaxed this past weekend. I use to have really thick hair. I am trying to acheive my thickness back first then worry later about the length. I just hope this stuff does work for me as it did for you! I do have a ? for you, you said you noticed the difference in no time? Was it that much of a change actually?


 
It's Mega Tek, not MTG 

I agree OP MT is the truth


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

See now why did yall go and do this to me.  I am about to order me some right now. One questioon how do you use it?  Is it a conditioner of a everyday hairdress?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Sorry for my in your face title but I can't contain my excitement. I have been using MegaTek on my scalp for the past couple of week and in three weeks I can already tell that I have some growth. At least .75. FOR REAL!!! And then I have been having a problem with my ends breaking off. I moisturized and sealed and sealed and moisturized and I still ahd the same problem. Ends EVERYWHERE. Well, on Sunday I didn't have a Deep Conditioner and so I put MT on my scalp and hair. Right away I could feel it on my scalp. So I kept it on for 5min in the shower and washed it out 75% airdried and then moisturized, sealed and wrapped my hair (which I never do but my hair doesnt like full flat iron). The next morning my hair was SOOOO bouncy and soft. I have been wearing it a pony tail and I have NO BREAKAGE. It's crazy. like I mean 1 or 2 hair the past three days. I am so in 7th Heaven. So, I have a question... Can I use MegaTek as a deep conditioner Once a week or is that too much??
> 
> Sorry... pics are useless at this point. Its just in a ponytail. But, it has major slip and swang!!!


 
Good for you, girl!


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Good for you, girl!


That is so pretty!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> I have this on my to buy list b/c I need thickness and length. Ladies is this the same thing:
> 
> http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder.html
> 
> ...



That one is the pet version. The blue one is the horse version. The pet version is SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive at roughly 5 dollars _*per ounce*_, vs the horse version which is roughly 1.80 an ounce. Shoot, even Ovation is only 3.25 an ounce. 

It's supposed to work the same way, though.


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

lizjoseph said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just a heads up that YOU MUST USE A MOISTERZING DEEP CONDITONER AFTER USING MEGATEK OR OVATION! There are tons of stickies around, but I find this link to be the most helpful since it is the most recent.  www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=278965&highlight=dontspeakdefeat.  From what I hear, MT and Ovation are protein city and you NEED  a DC after each use. If not, your hair will dry out and break off.  (So I've heard) Also, if you are looking for length followed by thickness, it seems to be that Ovation is best. If you are looking for thickness first followed by length, the Megatek will get you there. They both do the same things, except you will notice them coming in a different order.
> 
> Happy hair growing!


How long have you been using the MT/Ovation?


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> I love it. Ok, I am sure you all get the picture. The question is I have a very busy 18 year old who wears braids and doesn't have time to deal with hair. How do I get her to use it. She also has very dry hair,is that going to become more of a problem after using MT?


Can anyone tell me how to join the challenge? I tried once before, but to no avail failed!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> You are too funny! I myself have a really nosey neighbor in my complex, by the way I am the only black living here! Anyway she sometimes sits outside on the balcony and I am walking up the courtyard with my bags and she'll say "Oh you've been to wal-mart"! I'm like this woman is too nosey for me! So what I did is at wal-mart, or walgreens purchased those green bags that cost about a $.99 and carry your products in the bags, that way no one would see or know what you carry in your building! Not that it's there business anyway! But just a suggestion for you.


 


I'm worried about the people who work at the office seeing where it came from, AND my roomate is entirely too nosey!

Whenever she gets one she usaully just tears it open in the living room
Everytime I've gotten a package, I take it to my room to open.  I like to keep my addiction somewhat secret.

But sometimes she will follow me too my room and stand in the doorway and watch me. And she will tell my business in class in a heart beat, so I can't let her catch me ordering horse products.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Sep 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That one is the pet version. The blue one is the horse version. *The pet version is SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive at roughly 5 dollars per ounce, vs the horse version which is roughly 1.80 an ounce. Shoot, even Ovation is only 3.25 an ounce. *
> It's supposed to work the same way, though.


 See I thought I thought I was saving myself some money. Well for now I am but in the long run no, dangitt. Im going to liquify that junk, mix it with some castor oil and stuff. Make it worth while. Do you think if it is a solid form I can melt it?? Scientists let me know?


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry my mistake I meant MT!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, I think I have to try this stuff.  I swore off growth aids, but ya'll have convinced me with all these testimonials.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> Can anyone tell me how to join the challenge? I tried once before, but to no avail failed!



PM DontSpeakDefeat, and ask her to add your name to the challenge list, then just start posting! Have you checked the list to be sure you weren't added? 



NinasLongAmbition said:


> See I thought I thought I was saving myself some money. Well for now I am but in the long run no, dangitt. Im going to liquify that junk, mix it with some castor oil and stuff. Make it worth while. Do you think if it is a solid form I can melt it?? Scientists let me know?



*lol* It's not solid - it's a very thick conditioner type thing. The more you water it down, the less effective it is - so you are better off just sucking it up this go around, and using it as it is, adding oils as needed if your hair needs it.


----------



## mnemosyne (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> good growth
> *
> can i co wash with it everyday[not applying it to my hair just scalp] without dc?i can follow with a conditioner*



I would apply it after the co-wash to just the scalp and leave it on till  your next co-wash.


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Sorry for my in your face title but I can't contain my excitement. I have been using MegaTek on my scalp for the past couple of week and in three weeks I can already tell that I have some growth. At least .75. FOR REAL!!!  And then I have been having a problem with my ends breaking off. I moisturized and sealed and sealed and moisturized and I still ahd the same problem. Ends EVERYWHERE. Well, on Sunday I didn't have a Deep Conditioner and so I put MT on my scalp and hair. Right away I could feel it on my scalp. So I kept it on for 5min in the shower and washed it out 75% airdried and then moisturized, sealed and wrapped my hair (which I never do but my hair doesnt like full flat iron). The next morning my hair was SOOOO bouncy and soft. I have been wearing it a pony tail and I have NO BREAKAGE. It's crazy. like I mean 1 or 2 hair the past three days. I am so in 7th Heaven. So, I have a question... Can I use MegaTek as a deep conditioner Once a week or is that too much??
> 
> Sorry... pics are useless at this point. Its just in a ponytail. But, it has major slip and swang!!!


May I ask what are u using to combat dryness and on ur ends as well as a sealant?


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> PM DontSpeakDefeat, and ask her to add your name to the challenge list, then just start posting! Have you checked the list to be sure you weren't added?
> 
> 
> 
> *lol* It's not solid - it's a very thick conditioner type thing. The more you water it down, the less effective it is - so you are better off just sucking it up this go around, and using it as it is, adding oils as needed if your hair needs it.


Yeah! I checked the list today and my name is not on it! Thanks


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> I'm worried about the people who work at the office seeing where it came from, AND my roomate is entirely too nosey!
> 
> Whenever she gets one she usaully just tears it open in the living room
> Everytime I've gotten a package, I take it to my room to open. I like to keep my addiction somewhat secret.
> ...


 

You better tell your nosey roommate to stay out of your business. And she won't be say nothing but "where do I get it from" when she sees that growth. If you don't want her to see the bottle.. Put it in an applicator bottle. That's what most people do anyway. I loathe people like that.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That one is the pet version. The blue one is the horse version. The pet version is SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive at roughly 5 dollars _*per ounce*_, vs the horse version which is roughly 1.80 an ounce. Shoot, even Ovation is only 3.25 an ounce.
> 
> It's supposed to work the same way, though.




thanks sweetie. I am going to order the horse version now.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> I would apply it after the co-wash to just the scalp and leave it on till  your next co-wash.


thanks


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

May I ask what are u using to combat dryness and on ur ends as well as a sealant? 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, I moisturize in the shower. I put Lacio Lacio in my hair, but I am about to get Neutrogena Triple Moisture when I run out. But I use a quarter size or a little more of the leave in. Get it all over then I carefully squeeze out the excess moisture. Then I use ORS Olive Oil Moisturzer in my hair and seal with Amla/Brahmi oil. Then I let 75% airdry. Usually then I'll braid it. But, this time I wrapped it and it was wonderful...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

im sure mr. ed is mad at all of us





i aint gon lie he def needs some mega tek


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> im sure mr. ed is mad at all of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Hahahahaha!!! You're crazy!!! He probably wants some but, we keep buying it...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Hahahahaha!!! You're crazy!!! He probably wants some but, we keep buying it...




or maybe his owner did the bc and this is two months worth of growth


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> Hi, I am kinda of a newbie to this, but you say that the mtg is really good? My hair is thin and lifeless especially since I just relaxed this past weekend. I use to have really thick hair. I am trying to acheive my thickness back first then worry later about the length. I just hope this stuff does work for me as it did for you! I do have a ? for you, you said you noticed the difference in no time? Was it that much of a change actually?


 

MTG (Mane and Tail Grow) and MT (Mega Tek) are two different things.  This thread is about MT (Mega Tek).  MTG stinks to high heaven.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Sep 24, 2008)

I canceled my order. Yay!!! Now let me know where I can get some MT for a great price and fast shipping.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 24, 2008)

This is what I do...I also reapply it at night.



mnemosyne said:


> I would apply it after the co-wash to just the scalp and leave it on till your next co-wash.


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> I canceled my order. Yay!!! Now let me know where I can get some MT for a great price and fast shipping.


 

I got mine from valleyvet.com. It was $30 including shipping and it got here pretty fast.


----------



## lizjoseph (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> good growth
> 
> can i co wash with it everyday[not applying it to my hair just scalp] without dc?i can follow with a conditioner


 

You surely can.


----------



## lizjoseph (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> How long have you been using the MT/Ovation?


 
I've been doing research during the whole summer (on the forum) and using it since August (although it was off and on.) I have however kicked myself into gear and the link that I posted helped me to really get everyting in check as after a while, it got really confusing as to how to use the stuff, what to do afterwards, etc.


----------



## lizjoseph (Sep 24, 2008)

natural2008 said:


> See now why did yall go and do this to me. I am about to order me some right now. One questioon how do you use it? Is it a conditioner of a everyday hairdress?


 

You're supposed to wash/ co-wash your hair. Apply it to wet scalp. Leave on for an hour. Rinse out. Follow up with a DC.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 24, 2008)

Is anyone using this with braids? I want to know how you are using it and how it's working for you before I buy it! Thanks!


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Sep 24, 2008)

I hear some people dilute it and spray it in bottles..


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 24, 2008)

what about the conditioning part? I don't wanna cowash everyday...


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 24, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> what about the conditioning part? I don't wanna cowash everyday...


 
You don't have to. I apply it to my scalp everyday and I don't wash it out. I apply it after I wash also, but its not a must. some people rinse it out and some people don't I think its up to you on that. 

Hope This Helps!!!


----------



## missnurselady (Sep 24, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Is anyone using this with braids? I want to know how you are using it and how it's working for you before I buy it! Thanks!


Im currently wearing kinky twist and I first spray my scalp with water (I dont fully wet my whole head) I apply the mega tek with an applicator bottle( I mix mines with a couple of vit e capsules and just plain old water to thin it out) to my scalp and massage. I do not rinse the mega tek out! So far so good. I wash once every two weeks and I have not had any major build up or problems using the mega tek this way.


----------



## Superfly Sister (Sep 24, 2008)

Do you have to wear hair natural to use this?  I blow dry straight once a week and it holds the whole week, I only use straighteners once after blow drying.


----------



## MoeB424 (Sep 24, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> This is what I do...I also reapply it at night.



How often do you co wash?


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 24, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Im currently wearing kinky twist and I first spray my scalp with water (I dont fully wet my whole head) I apply the mega tek with an applicator bottle( I mix mines with a couple of vit e capsules and just plain old water to thin it out) to my scalp and massage. I do not rinse the mega tek out! So far so good. I wash once every two weeks and I have not had any major build up or problems using the mega tek this way.


 
Is the water on the scalp making the twists frizzy?


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Sep 24, 2008)

My order of MT is set to come in the next couple of days... but wait, should I be using this the night before I CW (like a pre-poo for my scalp?) or after I CW?


----------



## Restore111 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi which mega-tek do you use


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 24, 2008)

MikaPeppers said:


> *Okay first of all*... I'm sicka all yall thick haired lucious locked-ed females goin on and on about this mega-tek...
> 
> Up in here wit all that ---->>
> 
> ...


girl those beans will help with hair growth too(heeeeeeee) protein long hair! long hair! do I eat? or do I want long hair? just kidding girl make yourself happy!


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> You are too funny! I myself have a really nosey neighbor in my complex, by the way I am the only black living here! Anyway she sometimes sits outside on the balcony and I am walking up the courtyard with my bags and she'll say "Oh you've been to wal-mart"! I'm like this woman is too nosey for me! So what I did is at wal-mart, or walgreens purchased those green bags that cost about a $.99 and carry your products in the bags, that way no one would see or know what you carry in your building! Not that it's there business anyway! But just a suggestion for you.


oh my goodness this sounds just like my old neighbors they used to look in my back seat when I would come in asking me what did I buy?  I am so glad we moved thank God! I know this sounds bad but one of the best invention is the garage door openers


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 24, 2008)

soooo If I put it on my hair I need to shampoo in a few minutes
If I put it on my scalp I can leave it on??
I have to Mix the MT with an oil??
Is to to much alone?

Sorry two more questinons
How much does it cost on line?? best Price Location??
Will it damage my relaxed colored hair.


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

la flaca said:


> Get ready 'cause they will ask you about your horses



I will surely make up something so they won't get suspicious


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 24, 2008)

seximami said:


> im sure mr. ed is mad at all of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 24, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> I just ordered it, I needed to order another bottle of MT anyway. MT usually costs about 30 dollars I dont have that, this came out to 15 and it looks the same to me. So I'll let you ladies know!


 
This is what I have. I have never used the product in the bottle. I use it for moisture on body of my hair and MTG on the scalp. (mtg scent does not bother me) I have not had any problems. It is the same thing. I have only been using it a week, so I can't really post any results so to speak. But, it keeps my hair soft and in place, and I do not wash out other than with regular washing.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

Restore111 said:


> Hi which mega-tek do you use



Hey there,

This is the one that I just purchased:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07c61-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

and the one that the op and the other ladies are referring to.

hth,
tishee


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

MoeB424 said:


> How often do you co wash?


Hey cuz, 

You need to do an update pic.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> This is what I have. I have never used the product in the bottle. I use it for moisture on body of my hair and MTG on the scalp. (mtg scent does not bother me) I have not had any problems. It is the same thing. I have only been using it a week, so I can't really post any results so to speak. But, it keeps my hair soft and in place, and I do not wash out other than with regular washing.




thanks for sharing this. When I start back using mtg I will purchase this to mask the smell.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Sep 24, 2008)

*So I can leave this on my scalp?*


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 24, 2008)

Has Megatek helped anyones thinning edges?

I may have to purchase this horsie cream if it does! (I thought I swore off growth aids, but ya'lls enthusiasm is contagious!)


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> soooo* If I put it on my hair I need to shampoo in a few minutes*
> _If I put it on my scalp I can leave it on_??
> I have to Mix the MT with an oil??
> Is to to much alone?
> ...




*no you just rinse it out your hair[it can stay in the scalp]*

_yes you can leave it in until the next cowash_

you dont have to but some women do to stretch it

no not on the scalp 


its 24.99 plus shipping so it comes to 30.00

nope it wont


----------



## Rapunzel* (Sep 24, 2008)

Millah03 said:


> *So I can leave this on my scalp?*


yep


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Can you DC with this? This is what I wanna do with it. How would I go about using it to do that?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 2, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> Has Megatek helped anyones thinning edges?
> 
> I may have to purchase this horsie cream if it does! (I thought I swore off growth aids, but ya'lls enthusiasm is contagious!)


 
Girl... I'm trying it on there... go join the "grow your edges in challenge"...  I haven't seen much progress yet... but I'm starting to wonder if the bunning is counterproductive to the edges...

Today was my first official MT day... I ran out of my OCT last night. I think I'm going to add some SAA to the MT... even though it says it has them already... they are really growing my lashes!!


----------



## almondjoi85 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am also loving my mega-tek!  Thanks ebony eyes!


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 2, 2008)

I know I was one of those who did'nt think I got good results. I was on the verge of selling mine.  I had used it with my braids that I had in for about 6 weeks.  I swear I got about 1 inch in 6 weeks.  It does work, I just applied some this evening!lol!  I will be buying some in the near future.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 2, 2008)

This sounds Too Good! Very Tempting, I am glad to hear you ladies are having great success!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 8, 2008)

I co wash with my MT and did a DC with it once. My hair feels stronger, softer and healthier. I haven't noticed growth or thickness yet but I've only been using since the 2nd. I am about to cowash with it now and flat iron so I can have a comparison shot for in two-three wks when I relax again.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 8, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> Can you DC with this? This is what I wanna do with it. How would I go about using it to do that?



I have very fine hair...and this is how I use it 

Wash with a moisturizing shampoo to offset the protein shock - i.e Therappe, CON, etc
Put Megatek on damp hair - let it airdry, then put on a shower cap and go to bed. 
In the morning, I rinse out, then put in AO HSR and leave it from 5 - 15 minutes (depending how much time I have in the morning)
Rollerset hair with Lacio Lacio 

I have only been using it for 2 weeks and I only see very few hairs on my bathroom floor and sink area. It has definitely strengthened my hair, I think it it too early to tell about the growth but I have been getting crazy compliments...

And I am also taking 1000 mg Odorless Garlic supplements (started taking them a few days before I got order) so I have not seen any shedding 

ETA- I am doing this 3 times a week...

HTH


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow... YOu guys have me excited to try this stuff.  

I always told myself I would NEVER use any product that is supposed to be used on pets, horses, animals, etc...you name it.  BUT...you guys are tempting me!  

I have very fine hair, and so I'm always looking for products that will help my hair to be thicker, stronger, and less easily broken. 

How long have some of you been using MegaTek?  I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade here, but are you guys SURE this stuff doesn't have side-effects down the line?  What's the longest you guys have used this stuff?  I'm just a little nervous about using products for animals on my hair, but I will try this stuff out if you guys are getting such good results.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 9, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow... YOu guys have me excited to try this stuff.
> 
> I always told myself I would NEVER use any product that is supposed to be used on pets, horses, animals, etc...you name it.  BUT...you guys are tempting me!
> 
> ...



Since you say your a lover not a fighter dont ask such questions!

joke joke joke!   ok for reals though I dont think anyone knows for sure for sure as in really for sure, but they do say its also safe for humans, (before anyone jumps on me) let me make that clear , BUT I have always wondered about the frequent/heavy keratin use and the possible long term affects on the scalp.  I mean its never been studied or done before now , with this product (I dont think?)......and I dont think a Derm or  specialist on scalp issues/disorders,  has been consulted yet.  Not lhcf specialists  , but  A TRUE specialist 

just MY thinking , no matter some of the mass thinking over here, YOU are totally right to ask questions such as this (not to mention my mind could never grasp such use of keratin on the hair either after all there is hair where the scalp is too)

I think largely LHCF has made their own way to use these products and I dont think its ever been used this way (the way its being used here, by some) before, at least not that I have seen yet documented,  (feel free to show me though)

so with that said, its a genuine concern

yes! I see the benefits for so many too! they cant be disputed and I aint trying ya'll  , just chiming in with the question/concern posted, tis all.

I NEVER in a million years would of imagined that keratin could be used this way. I was shocked when I heard of this!   I THOUGHT everybody could lose all their hair by now

I just sit back and watch the growth , am shocked,  but still leary myself

or  just scurred.  but whatever LOL


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 9, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow... YOu guys have me excited to try this stuff.
> 
> *I always told myself I would NEVER use any product that is supposed to be used on pets, horses, animals, etc...you name it.  BUT...you guys are tempting me! *
> 
> ...



I have not tried Mega Tek, but I wuld not mind using it at all.  If you look at the ingredients, you will see that it it is just like conditioners and products that we already use.


----------



## Restore111 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. I see that the company that makes it is based in the UK where I live,and also that dont charge for shipping,Thank the Lord its a bit expensive as it is.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 9, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> I have very fine hair...and this is how I use it
> 
> Wash with a moisturizing shampoo to offset the protein shock - i.e Therappe, CON, etc
> Put Megatek on damp hair - let it airdry, then put on a shower cap and go to bed.
> ...


 

Thanks for this. Since I don't hear of alot of people DC with this I decided to just cowash daily with it and DC with it once a wk as my protein DC. But thanks so much for answering my question.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 9, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow... YOu guys have me excited to try this stuff.
> 
> I always told myself I would NEVER use any product that is supposed to be used on pets, horses, animals, etc...you name it. BUT...you guys are tempting me!
> 
> ...


 

*this is not a new LHCF fad  people have been using it for years!!!*

*even some LHCF'ers have been using it for years vwvixxen, mahailee and some others.*

*if you speak to horse owners they use it on themselves, there is also a human line *


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow... YOu guys have me excited to try this stuff.
> 
> I always told myself I would NEVER use any product that is supposed to be used on pets, horses, animals, etc...you name it.  BUT...you guys are tempting me!
> 
> ...





Blaque*Angel said:


> *this is not a new LHCF fad  people have been using it for years!!!*
> 
> *even some LHCF'ers have been using it for years vwvixxen, mahailee and some others.*
> 
> *if you speak to horse owners they use it on themselves, there is also a human line *



 Total agreement with Blaque*Angel - I've been meaning to do an archive search for MT - I'll have to do that over lunch. 

Also, if you are concerned about using an animal product - just go for the Ovation - it was made specifically for humans and thus I would assume has gone through more testing - it's about as safe as using Pantene or HairVeda is, ya know?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 9, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I have not tried Mega Tek, but I wuld not mind using it at all.  If you look at the ingredients, you will see that it it is just like conditioners and products that we already use.





Blaque*Angel said:


> *this is not a new LHCF fad  people have been using it for years!!!*
> 
> *even some LHCF'ers have been using it for years vwvixxen, mahailee and some others.*
> 
> *if you speak to horse owners they use it on themselves, there is also a human line *



Hmmm...okay!   Well let me try this out then!  I am desperate for thicker hair.  I don't know if my hair is sensitive to protein though.  :scratchch  

I guess this product is worth a try.  Since you all say that the ingredients aren't toxic, and that they have a human version of this stuff.  Has anyone tried the Human Version?  If so, did you get good results like with the horse/pet version?  Or, do you think the animal version is more "potent", and therefore gives you the best results?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say there are more people using the animal version (MT/Mega-Tek) because it's cheaper, but those who are using the human version (OCT/Ovation) are getting equally fabulous results.


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey ladies, I want to try this Mega Tek.  I have never heard of it until not.  Is it in the black bottle with the blue writing?  I need to make sure I am purchasing the right product that you ladies are using.  Is this equivalent to Mane and Tail products that were for horses at one time? 
Silkydreamgirl


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 9, 2008)

Silkydreamgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I want to try this Mega Tek.  I have never heard of it until not.  Is it in the black bottle with the blue writing?  I need to make sure I am purchasing the right product that you ladies are using.  Thanks
> 
> Silkydreamgirl



Hey there,

This is a pic of the bottle:
http://www.valleyvet.com/hoof-topicals-conditioners/MegaTek-Cell-Rebuilder

hths


----------



## naturallygoldie (Oct 9, 2008)

....so you just put this stuff on ur scalp???


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 9, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow... YOu guys have me excited to try this stuff.
> 
> I always told myself I would NEVER use any product that is supposed to be used on pets, horses, animals, etc...you name it.  BUT...you guys are tempting me!
> 
> ...



Hi CrystalIceQueen,

You know I asked this same question and many more on the initial MegaTek/OCT Challenge and the response I got was "none". I think the main side effect (not so much long term) was the shedding. It may be a little time consuming but I recommend reading the information in the MegaTek/OCT challenge forum and don't limit yourself to this site. I was all over the internet researching this. There is a young lady named "Shimmie and also the forum moderator "Don't Speak Defeat" who have been instrumental with regard to my questions and concerns. I pm'ed them.

I can't remember verbatim the responses to my 7 or 8 listed questions but I was impressed enough to purchase MegaTek and I do not have any regrets. I have used it for 2 weeks and my hair is much stronger. Because, I too have very fine hair, I don't add oils  to MT or apply it directly to my scalp. I shampoo, condition with MT (overnight) rinse in the morning, apply AO HSR for abt 5- 15 minutes, rinse and set my hair with Lacio Lacio. 

I am just lovin' it.  BTW, before my order came, I bought some garlic supplements to offset the shedding. It is still early in the game but it is a beautiful thing not to see hair in your comb, on the floor or sink. 

Sorry so wordy!!!!!!!!


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Oct 9, 2008)

OK...This is the last freaking thing I am buying for the year. I hope you guys are right. EVERYONE is raving about this stuff, so I will give it a try...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 9, 2008)

Someone posted the ingredients and it's the muccopolysaccharides that promote that fast hair growth.  Surge also had it.  There is an Italian product that Sally's used to carry that you apply to your scalp (thin, watery liquid) and it promoted thickening and growth of the hair.  I let my ex use it...that bald-headed b******!  Anyhoo, sigh, the panthenol is the thing that thickens hair.    I might try it buyt I'd probably just get the ingredients I know promote the thickening and growth and fortify a conditioner I have. 

BTW, I was laughing so hard with these posts.  The girl in the apartment and receiving pkg's about Arabian horses lololol!!!!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 9, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Someone posted the ingredients and it's the muccopolysaccharides that promote that fast hair growth.  Surge also had it.  *There is an Italian product that Sally's used to carry that you apply to your scalp (thin, watery liquid) and it promoted thickening and growth of the hair.  *I let my ex use it...that bald-headed b******!  Anyhoo, sigh, the panthenol is the thing that thickens hair.    I might try it buyt I'd probably just get the ingredients I know promote the thickening and growth and fortify a conditioner I have.
> 
> BTW, I was laughing so hard with these posts.  The girl in the apartment and receiving pkg's about Arabian horses lololol!!!!!!!



wow, really!?!? I didn't know this. Was it good?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 10, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Someone posted the ingredients and it's the muccopolysaccharides that promote that fast hair growth. Surge also had it. There is an Italian product that Sally's used to carry that you apply to your scalp (thin, watery liquid) and it promoted thickening and growth of the hair. I let my ex use it...that bald-headed b******! Anyhoo, sigh, *the panthenol is the thing that thickens hair.* I might try it buyt I'd probably just get the ingredients I know promote the thickening and growth and fortify a conditioner I have.
> 
> BTW, I was laughing so hard with these posts. The girl in the apartment and receiving pkg's about Arabian horses lololol!!!!!!!


 
I bought some of this panthenol (RODPJ) from soapcrafters..this is what thickens the hair.. should I mix this in some deep conditioner?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 10, 2008)

tishee said:


> wow, really!?!? I didn't know this. Was it good?


 

Yes, it was carried a few years ago but I haven't seen it lately.  We bought it when it was on clearance.  I look at Foltene and that's not it unless they've changed the packaging.  So, I guess any product that contains mucopolysaccharides or tricosaccharides would also produce faster growth.  But it seems that the Megatek is going to be cheaper.  Can anyone buy this at pet stores or does it have to be ordered online?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 10, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I bought some of this panthenol (RODPJ) from soapcrafters..this is what thickens the hair.. should I mix this in some deep conditioner?


 

NOW products also has panthenol.  Many conditioners have it in their ingredients.  So, if anyone were scared about protein overload, I guess just massage the scalp to get the blood flowing and use products fortified with the mucopolysaccharides/tricosaccharides  and panthenol.  There are other ingredients listed in the Megatek, though, I'm not sure if cause further growth in addition to those I mentioned.  I think it's worth a try if you can get it.  If not, try those others.  I'm having trouble locating that product I saw at Sally's but I know it was manufactured in Italy.  Wish I'd kept it all for myself


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Yes, it was carried a few years ago but I haven't seen it lately.  We bought it when it was on clearance.  I look at Foltene and that's not it unless they've changed the packaging.  So, I guess any product that contains mucopolysaccharides or tricosaccharides would also produce faster growth.  But it seems that the Megatek is going to be cheaper.  Can anyone buy this at pet stores or does it have to be ordered online?



oke: are you who i think you are?


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 10, 2008)

just when i thought about buying it 2 weeks ago. most of the sites i went on it was sold out... yall heffas

butb i would buy but i seriously dont want my hair getting any thicker, i want to be able to wear a ponytail by december with out a struggle

but then again i would have some type of growth
im still thinking about it.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Oct 10, 2008)

This Mega Tek is awesome!  For those who were concerned about using this  (or side effects for human use), I came across this :

http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but I am still kinda new and the Mega Tek posts are plenty so I didn't search through them all.

Hope this helps!


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oke: are you who i think you are?


 
Who do you think that is?


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Who do you think that is?



 why do you know her too?


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Who do you think that is?





I PM'D her but she logged off already 

I'll find out later tho


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I PM'D her but she logged off already
> 
> I'll find out later tho


 
Nah, I don't know that lady.  I'm just nosy.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Nah, I don't know that lady.  I'm just nosy.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 10, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Hi CrystalIceQueen,
> 
> You know I asked this same question and many more on the initial MegaTek/OCT Challenge and the response I got was "none". I think the main side effect (not so much long term) was the shedding. It may be a little time consuming but I recommend reading the information in the MegaTek/OCT challenge forum and don't limit yourself to this site. I was all over the internet researching this. There is a young lady named "Shimmie and also the forum moderator "Don't Speak Defeat" who have been instrumental with regard to my questions and concerns. I pm'ed them.
> 
> ...




Thanks for this info Sqzbly.   

I'm so tempted to buy this.  Approx.  how much does this stuff cost? Where are you guys buying this product?  How often do you guys use this?  Sorry if these questions have been answered before.   

I'm kind of confused as to how people are using this product.  I hear some people put it on their scalps, others use it as a conditioner, some people put it in and rinse out the same day, and others put it in their hair and leave it on all night and rinse out in the morning.  I'm kind of confused.   

I just know that my hair is fine in texture, and although stretching and using mild relaxers has thickened my hair SOME, it's still not as thick as I want it to be (especially along the edges).    Not only that, but my hair sheds a LOT.  It's been shedding quite a bit lately and it's only my 2nd/3rd week since my touchup!   

*sigh*  So, I need something... This product seems good.  I just need to know where to buy it!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Thanks for this info Sqzbly.
> 
> I'm so tempted to buy this.  Approx.  how much does this stuff cost? Where are you guys buying this product?  How often do you guys use this?  Sorry if these questions have been answered before.
> 
> ...



Mega-Tek costs between 25 and 30 bucks, depending on where you get it from, and whether there is a coupon. OCT is about 50 bucks, and it can be more if you get the whole set. 
A lot of people are buying online, and a lot of people are finding it locally at pet stores or tack (horse) shops. 

All the ways that you listed people are using it - people are using it.  There is no one specific way that is hands-down 'the best' for everyone - it depends on your hair, your current regimen, etc, etc.  That's why I always encourage people to read and do as much research as possible, so that they will understand the different ways it's used, and be able to create a _*customized*_ regimen of use for themselves. 

If your hair is already shedding, I would suggest figuring out the root cause of that (are you a seasonal shedder, by any chance?) before starting to use MT, as it often initially causes shedding as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Mega-Tek costs between 25 and 30 bucks, depending on where you get it from, and whether there is a coupon. OCT is about 50 bucks, and it can be more if you get the whole set.
> A lot of people are buying online, and a lot of people are finding it locally at pet stores or tack (horse) shops.
> 
> All the ways that you listed people are using it - people are using it.  There is no one specific way that is hands-down 'the best' for everyone - it depends on your hair, your current regimen, etc, etc.  That's why I always encourage people to read and do as much research as possible, so that they will understand the different ways it's used, and be able to create a _*customized*_ regimen of use for themselves.
> ...



ya beat me to it! 

Thats good advice right thur! I hope you do MT/OCT  videos Jk! Then you wont have to type out 8768679797 responses to questions anymore,  just post ur link


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Iris - I might. I've been meaning to do a detangling video, too.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Iris - I might. I've been meaning to do a detangling video, too.



 you would be one of the ones I had in mind , that I was thinking SHOULD do this


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 10, 2008)

I was right , it was who I thought it was! 





apemay1969 said:


> Who do you think that is?


----------



## ycj (Oct 10, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Someone posted the ingredients and it's the muccopolysaccharides that promote that fast hair growth. Surge also had it. There is an Italian product that Sally's used to carry that you apply to your scalp (thin, watery liquid) and it promoted thickening and growth of the hair. I let my ex use it...that bald-headed b******! Anyhoo, sigh, the panthenol is the thing that thickens hair. I might try it buyt I'd probably just get the ingredients I know promote the thickening and growth and fortify a conditioner I have.
> 
> BTW, I was laughing so hard with these posts. The girl in the apartment and receiving pkg's about Arabian horses lololol!!!!!!!


Hi hwiseman, I want first of all to thank you for the request for me to add you as a friend!  So refreshing and kind of you to do so. Also as far as the mt is concerned I am a product junkie myself and started reading this site about 3 months ago and kept going over the post regarding mt/ovation challenges and felt comfortable enough to order them. And have them both now as of this week, I decided to alternate using the mt first this week and the ovation next week. These products are no where cheap, but from the time I've been using the mt this week I have seen and felt a noticable difference in my hair. It is true that the mt does make your hair thicker and stronger! Thank God!!!! As for the ovation the jury is still out!  But as a newbie to this product I do highly recommend! I have used WGO to no avail, and have not seen any benefit to me when I was using it, I also order the MTG to  compare all three to see which one will work for me better. Yes I decided to mix my mt with 1/3 jamacian black castor oil in a small applicator bottle shake it up and apply to my hair and scalp and leave it on w/a plastic cap for about 2-3 hours and rinse out. I don't feel comf. enough to leave it on over night! But the key I found is what I use after I rinse and that's my Alter Ego hot oil treatment which works wonders on my hair. No shedding, but maybe 2-3 hairs in my comb and that's it! Some of us just have to pay more money to get the results and health in our hair to have it and keep it in the most healthiest state. I use to have as a lot of the other ladies long and thick healthy hair, but as we get older and take meds (high blood pressure) + insulin 2x a day it depletes and breaks!erplexed  I know enough already, I'll shut up now but I guess I was excited to see someone wanted me to be a friend, it just got the best of me. Thanks again and try it I promise you that you will see the results you're aiming for! Peace my sister!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Does the gallon size come with a pump? And where can i find it cheap at?


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 16, 2008)

bumping for more responses....


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, i havent been in the hair board for a long while, and i dont feel like going thru the posts on this stuff, i am lazy....can someone tell me what the heck is mega tek? whats the hype about it?
TIA..


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=286957

this should answer your question asummertyme


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 16, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Ok, i havent been in the hair board for a long while, and i dont feel like going thru the posts on this stuff, i am lazy....can someone tell me what the heck is mega tek? whats the hype about it?
> TIA..



hey!

The baby girl has grown so much! She's beautiful!


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 16, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=286957
> 
> this should answer your question asummertyme


 Oh thanks girl!!


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 16, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> hey!
> 
> The baby girl has grown so much! She's beautiful!


Thnaks!!!


----------



## luvn_life (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow!!! 

WHo knew that me just posting my experience would bring all of this??LOL  But, anyways, to anyone who is contemplating getting MegaTek... I would definitely do the research. Check the websites, see all of the testimonies and just go for it. I love it. It is one of the best purchases I have ever made. My hair is continuing to grow and get thicker. I just wanna thank all of the people who helped me when I was questioning getting it. And I am always down to tell people my experiences.

Thanks Ladies,
Kyna


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 16, 2008)

joib said:


> I love the smell. Coconuts and a tropical island.




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....refreshing....i cannot wait til it comes in the mail i ordered 3 bottles the wait is driving me nuts!!!!! 

im feeling like a Mega-Tek "groupie"...i cant wait to use it


----------



## luvn_life (Oct 16, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....refreshing....i cannot wait til it comes in the mail i ordered 3 bottles the wait is driving me nuts!!!!!
> 
> im feeling like a Mega-Tek "groupie"...i cant wait to use it


 


You'll definitely love it girlie!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 20, 2008)

My MT Rebuilder pkg apparently got lost in the mail.  I happenstanced upon checking on the order the other day.  Thank goodness the operator offered to send out another bottle.  I promised if the lost one arrives subsequently I will pay them for it 'cause I heard the product is the ONE.  Eagerly I await.  Hopefully it'll go out today and I'll have by Wed.  She is sending Fed-Ex this time.  

I'd like to do a You Tube 4-week challenge for the fun of it.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Kiki82 (Oct 20, 2008)

thia is an interesting link about Mega Tek

http://www.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180

Kiki82


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kiki82 said:


> thia is an interesting link about Mega Tek
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180
> 
> Kiki82



Hmmm....good article.  But...I dont' know...I was kind of put off by the fact that the writer said that her grandmother would use this stuff on her hair every day, and then later on developed cancer!!   I know that she could have gotten cancer regardless, but still...  

Also, while looking at the ingredients, I saw that this product contains "parabens".  Now, I'm not a doctor, but if I remember correctly, there is a link between parabens and cancer!!    I'm not sure...do our regular conditioners/shampoos/deodorants have parabens in them?? I've heard a lot about the link between breast cancer and parabens supposedly found in women's deodorants.   

Just curious!!  

I may still buy the product and try it out, but I just want to make sure it's safe.  I may not use it 24/7 until I find out more about parabens and the cancer link.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Almost all hair products have parabens in them.... I think a couple of the more natural/organic lines don't, though.


----------



## dalgal (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow I am going to order it today, your post has made a beliver out of me!  Is it the black bottle with the blue and white writing or the black bottle with the purple and white writing?  Aw heck, can somebody just tell me exactly what to order


----------



## Stella 972 (Oct 20, 2008)

Day 1
Hi, I just got the small version of MT(Coat rebuilder) black/pink delivered to my office today. Couldn't wait so I close myself in the ladies took my wig off and apply it on my scalp and put the wig back. I am all exited, going the gym later on so I will wash it off there and deep condition it. I will put progress on my fotki album once the jar is finished. Until then fingers cross, for more growth.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stella 972 said:


> Hi, I just got the small version of MT delivered to my office today. Couldn't wait went to the ladies, took my wig off, and apply it on my scalp and put the wig back. I am all exited, going the gym later on so I will wash it off there. I will put progress on my fotki album once the jar is finished. Until then fingers cross, for more growth.
> Day 1



Thats so funny, the fed ex guy just stopped by my job with my first bottle today - lol.  wish me luck!  i will try to use it tonight or tomorrow.  I had ovation b/f but shed too much.  Maybe im dumb for thinking MT will be better, but i have to try! those progress pics are just too tempting!  Let us know how u do - happy hair growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 20, 2008)

what does mega-tek smell like?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> what does mega-tek smell like?



I think it smells like coconut heavy pina colada. Others have said it smells like the Apoghee 2 min, but I smelled that in the BSS and - it's *close*, but not quite the same.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 20, 2008)

oh ok, i thought it had an mtg-ish smell since it was for horses. Are there any negative effects to it, that people are experiencing?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> oh ok, i thought it had an mtg-ish smell since it was for horses. Are there any negative effects to it, that people are experiencing?



Some people are seeing shedding - I'd say about 10%? Some people have itching - which usually resolves if they either use less/wash more often/give themselves scalp massages. 

Otherwise, that's all I've heard.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll be officially starting my MT routine today . Wish me luck!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck! How are you going to be using it, Eisani?


----------



## RecipeBABY (Oct 20, 2008)

hey ladies im on week 2 of my MT.. i didnt measure my hair last week but ima messure it today.. i have noticed i've been getting the tingles in my scalp. and its a growing signal.. i dont have dandruff at all so hmmm.. is it the Mega tek knocking on my scalps door..lol. welp stay tuned for my pics if i ever get em done.. oh and i have noticed another lady on this site used MT for 3 months and she got about 5 inch growth.. ima go look for her sn.. brb


----------



## Chrissmiss (Oct 20, 2008)

I think I am going to purchase this. Hmm... I was wondering if I would be able to put the product in an applicator bottle like WGO and apply it that way. Or is it to thick? Whats the texture. I guess I could mix it with some oil if thats the case.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Chrissmiss said:


> I think I am going to purchase this. Hmm... I was wondering if I would be able to put the product in an applicator bottle like WGO and apply it that way. Or is it to thick? Whats the texture. I guess I could mix it with some oil if thats the case.



It's the consistency of a thick conditioner. I think several ladies are using application bottles.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Oct 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's the consistency of a thick conditioner. I think several ladies are using application bottles.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Good luck! How are you going to be using it, Eisani?


 
Thank you! MT on my scalp for about an hour or so before cowashing 2-3 x's wk. I plan on alternating between the Premier Rinse and one of my other conditioners for cowashes and DC'ing 1/wk. Using the Rehydrant and hair cream on the off days for moisture. Sealing w/meadowfoam seed oil and bunning.


----------



## glam- (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't really posted about it, but I have been having a terrible time with MT shedding.  I really want to use it because you all have been getting such great results, but I've taken garlic supps, done garlic shampoo, etc and there would be a temporary abatement of the shedding, then it was back on.  I haven't stopped with the garlic supplements, but I can tell my hair doesn't look as thick as usual and people keep asking me if I cut it  I suspect because it is not as big as it usually is, so I think I'm going to give it up for a while.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Yum, sounds good, Eisani!! 

 So sorry to hear that Glam- the shedding does seem to be the thing that pushes people away.


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 20, 2008)

glam- said:


> I haven't really posted about it, but I have been having a terrible time with MT shedding. I really want to use it because you all have been getting such great results, but I've taken garlic supps, done garlic shampoo, etc and there would be a temporary abatement of the shedding, then it was back on.  I haven't stopped with the garlic supplements, but I can tell my hair doesn't look as thick as usual and people keep asking me if I cut it  I suspect because it is not as big as it usually is, so I think I'm going to give it up for a while.


 

I think that this is why i'ma just stick to trying the MTG instead. I don't know about that shedding and i am sorry that it happened.


----------



## yodie (Oct 20, 2008)

Ladies that are having problems with shedding... maybe you should try MN (Miconozole Nitrate) instead.


----------



## glam- (Oct 20, 2008)

yodie said:


> Ladies that are having problems with shedding... maybe you should try MN (Miconozole Nitrate) instead.


 
Good point, I have used MN and had good results- I don't know why I just always have to try the next big thing (I've done MTG, Lenzi's Request, MN, and now MT)  But, good point.  I did not have these issues with MN- I still have some Lenzi's & MTG at home, too.  But, I'm not going back to MTG (I was always paranoid that I smelled like bacon )


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 20, 2008)

glam- said:


> I haven't really posted about it, but I have been having a terrible time with MT shedding. I really want to use it because you all have been getting such great results, but I've taken garlic supps, done garlic shampoo, etc and there would be a temporary abatement of the shedding, then it was back on.  I haven't stopped with the garlic supplements, but I can tell my hair doesn't look as thick as usual and people keep asking me if I cut it  I suspect because it is not as big as it usually is, so I think I'm going to give it up for a while.


 
Ok, I'm a regular user of MT since August. Not long but I have had some shedding but not a huge amount if any attributed to MT. I am starting to get concerned. Let's go over your regimen to see if something may be effecting the product and creating more shed than normal. I just have a few questions:

How long are you keeping MT on your hair/scalp?

Do you mix your MT?    If so with what?

How often do you use MT?

Since the shedding began have you stopped using it for any length of time?

How much hair is coming out? In hair strands or hand fulls?

Have you develped a rash on your skin/scalp?

Are you itching or burning on the scalp?

Tell me about your diet and vitamins.

Have no fear, Inspector Curly is on the case.


----------



## ladybug71 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for bringing up the issue of shedding.  I have HORRIBLE shedding and was wondering if this would be a product I could use.


----------



## glam- (Oct 20, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, I'm a regular user of MT since August. Not long but I have had some shedding but not a huge amount if any attributed to MT. I am starting to get concerned. Let's go over your regimen to see if something may be effecting the product and creating more shed than normal. I just have a few questions:
> 
> How long are you keeping MT on your hair/scalp?
> I dab it on to my scalp and my leave it there for a few days, generally 2, before my next wash or cowash.
> ...


 
You know, I just thought of this- and this may be relevant.  I take levothyroid, a synthetic thyroid, as prescribed by my Dr, because I have hypothyroid.  I did bloodwork 2 weeks ago and she said that my levels were slightly high and she told me to decrease my dosage.  I'm going to look into this to see if this might be the culprit instead of the MT.  (I wonder if maybe now I'm getting too little of the synthetic thyroid, because when my levels were too low and yet undiagnosed I was cold, would have dry skin, and dry thinning hair, and very little energy.)  I'm cold right now, fairly low energy and of course the hair thing.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

glam- said:


> You know, I just thought of this- and this may be relevant.  I take levothyroid, a synthetic thyroid, as prescribed by my Dr, because I have hypothyroid.  I did bloodwork 2 weeks ago and she said that my levels were slightly high and she told me to decrease my dosage.  I'm going to look into this to see if this might be the culprit instead of the MT.  (I wonder if maybe now I'm getting too little of the synthetic thyroid, because when my levels were too low and yet undiagnosed I was cold, would have dry skin, and dry thinning hair, and very little energy.)  I'm cold right now, fairly low energy and of course the hair thing.



Ahhhhh, yeah, that could definitely be it!  

 Go head, Inspector Curly!!! 

I hope you get to the 'root' of it, Glam.


----------



## glam- (Oct 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ahhhhh, yeah, that could definitely be it!
> 
> Go head, Inspector Curly!!!
> 
> I hope you get to the 'root' of it, Glam.


 
Haha, Kiya got follicle jokes. 

Guess, I'll be going back for more bloodwork.  Thanks for the questions, Inspector Curly.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 20, 2008)

I finally gave in. I ordered some last night. I'm so excited. I'm in twists and Im refreshing them now so I can start my MT regimen as soon as it gets here in 3 days. I'm gonna get my garlic tabs tomorrow and startt taking them. 

Ladies in braids or kinky twists how do you apply MT? How often do you wash your braids or twists?


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 20, 2008)

they day i have to be away from home for work my mega tek would arrive...i cant wait to get back to atlanta...oh well i do have 7 days left of my only vitamins progress photos before i can actually start...but at least its here!! my sides have grown in so much with the vitamins i have no more bald spots...i mean it is significantly shorter but when i dont wear headbands my hair blends so it doesnt look as bad as in my pikistrip  hallelujah !!!!  

ill put an updated photo as the 30day comes to an end.... i added garlic suppliments to my vitamin intake already...so i cant wait to start my mega-tek and see what i get!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya'll are making this mega tek very tempting.........


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 20, 2008)

glam- said:


> You know, I just thought of this- and this may be relevant.  I take levothyroid, a synthetic thyroid, as prescribed by my Dr, because I have hypothyroid.  I did bloodwork 2 weeks ago and she said that my levels were slightly high and she told me to decrease my dosage.  I'm going to look into this to see if this might be the culprit instead of the MT.  (I wonder if maybe now I'm getting too little of the synthetic thyroid, because when my levels were too low and yet undiagnosed I was cold, would have dry skin, and dry thinning hair, and very little energy.)  I'm cold right now, fairly low energy and of course the hair thing.



Yes, check on that.  I have symptoms of hypothyroid as well.  My hair was extremely dry and thinning.   My hair has improved, despite my thyroid problems, since I joined LHCF.


----------



## loved (Oct 21, 2008)

OK. I give in. I haven't done the product junkie bandwagon thing in a while, but I cannot resist the pull of Megatek. Is there a Megatek for beginner's thread?


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 21, 2008)

Ladies, my MT is in the mail.  I hope the mailman drops it off before the weekend.  I can't wait to see how it works.  I am going to put some on my husbands bald spot and report back to you ladies.  We will really know it's working then.  Silkydreamgirl


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Someone should start a beginers MT thread. That's a great idea.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 22, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> I finally gave in. I ordered some last night. I'm so excited. I'm in twists and Im refreshing them now so I can start my MT regimen as soon as it gets here in 3 days. I'm gonna get my garlic tabs tomorrow and startt taking them.
> 
> Ladies in braids or kinky twists how do you apply MT? How often do you wash your braids or twists?



I am in braids right now. I will be washing my braids at least 2 times a week. I will be applying my MT to my scalp after washing. Q


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine came today. 2 days I was exepcting 4 days. Im so excited I just made a mix using oils. OMG Im excite I posted pics in the octover challenge thread. It was nicely packaged. Its like they knew it was no going to be used on animals.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 22, 2008)

B/c of my fear of protein overload I decided to use MT on my hair only every night and Silk Elements daily moisturizer during the day sealing with coconut oil.  On wash day I will add MT to my scalp and I will do all I can to wast my hair at least twice a week.

ETA:  This morning I notice before I applied the Silk Elements moisturizer my hair was fine, after I had a lot of shedding.  When I bought the product the ingredients was not posted on the containers.  After what I saw today I looked at the bottom of the container and there it was *ALCOHOL* was the second ingredient.  Not cool!  Not cool at all!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I found MT in my area for $68 for the gallon size. I know what I want for Christmas. I already told my man. I can't wait to get it. I love hair products with pumps on them.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 24, 2008)

I got a horse catalog from Valley Vet for XMas items...my mom and I just looked at eachother..nayed..and started cracking up..lol...


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 24, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I got a horse catalog from Valley Vet for XMas items...my mom and I just looked at eachother..nayed..and started cracking up..lol...


 
Too damn funny.. LOL 



Geminigirl said:


> I found MT in my area for $68 for the gallon size. I know what I want for Christmas. I already told my man. I can't wait to get it. I love hair products with pumps on them.


 

Are you for real? Girl if I send you the money and a fed ex slip  you can ship for me? I have to buy online. The riding academy near me does not carry it and only have the avocado spray and charge $28. dollars it.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 24, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> I found MT in my area for $68 for the gallon size. I know what I want for Christmas. I already told my man. I can't wait to get it. I love hair products with pumps on them.



What?????  Girl, how many did they have?  You could turn a nice lil profit right in time for Christmas!


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Oct 25, 2008)

ok, so i done up and done it.  i bought some mega-tek and it came yesterday. i pored over the first 100 pages or so of all the challenge sites to educate a sista.  after all the reading, i cracked it open to apply to my scalp after the oil. 

omg, one word... yummilicious. if it works HALF as good as it smells, i may be a lifer.


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 25, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> B/c of my fear of protein overload I decided to use MT on my hair only every night and Silk Elements daily moisturizer during the day sealing with coconut oil.  On wash day I will add MT to my scalp and I will do all I can to wast my hair at least twice a week.
> 
> ETA:  This morning I notice before I applied the Silk Elements moisturizer my hair was fine, after I had a lot of shedding.  When I bought the product the ingredients was not posted on the containers.  After what I saw today I looked at the bottom of the container and there it was *ALCOHOL* was the second ingredient.  Not cool!  Not cool at all!



Mona, was it SD Alcohol.  I cannot see them putting that kind of alcohol in there.   You sure it was not one of several conditioning agents that has alcohol as the 2nd word?  I see CETEARYL ALCOHOL  in a lot of their products on Sally's.  Just curious.  Which moisturizer is it?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 25, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Too damn funny.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's what I'm like!!! Can I do this too??!! I NEED a gallon!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 25, 2008)

They don't have them there but they can order them for you and she said it only takes a couple days. Now Long day I will pm you. I just wanna double check though if she said half gallon or gallon.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 25, 2008)

*SIGHS* I have this, I just have to figure out how to incorporate it into my regimen. I think I need about 1 1/2 inches to be MB. I'm shooting for December. I'll have to figure out how to incorporate it into my regimen. I only wear my hair in a bun. Maybe I'll apply to my scalp twice a week after I wash and bun my hair. Hmmmm, I wonder if that's enough to get all this growth everyone is getting???????? I'm going to order some more this Friday. I know that much


----------



## Tee (Oct 25, 2008)

tsmith said:


> *SIGHS* I have this, I just have to figure out how to incorporate it into my regimen. I think I need about 1 1/2 inches to be MB. I'm shooting for December. I'll have to figure out how to incorporate it into my regimen. I only wear my hair in a bun. Maybe I'll apply to my scalp twice a week after I wash and bun my hair. Hmmmm, I wonder if that's enough to get all this growth everyone is getting???????? I'm going to order some more this Friday. I know that much


Hey Tsmith.  You surely can make to your goal using this stuff.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone bought it from a store in the Chicago area or in the burbs. I dont like ordering online unless its free shipping


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 26, 2008)

Tee said:


> Hey Tsmith. You surely can make to your goal using this stuff.


 

Are you using MT Tee?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 26, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Has anyone bought it from a store in the Chicago area or in the burbs. I dont like ordering online unless its free shipping


 

I couldn't find this stuff anywhere. You're gonna have to order this here online Missy


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 26, 2008)

Chrissmiss said:


> I think I am going to purchase this. Hmm... I was wondering if I would be able to put the product in an applicator bottle like WGO and apply it that way. Or is it to thick? Whats the texture. I guess I could mix it with some oil if thats the case.


 

I put it in one of those color applicator bottles with the thin hole in the top to make sure I don't over do it.  I do not mix MT or OCT with anything else so it works out OK in terms of thickness of product and being able to come out of the hole.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 26, 2008)

I wanted to address the issue of Mega tek's healing properties. On the direction about usage it says 

"On injuries, skin problem or blancket rubs, use daily. Use a small amount on dry or wet coat."

I think they maybe right. I have this tender spot on the center of my head I have occasionally picked bald a few times. I even showed it in my fotki. MN has helped me to grow back the hair. However the tenderness and itchyness of it remains at all times. Sometimes I pick until it feels raw. 

Since I got the mega tek a few days ago, I have been applying it to the area to boost the hair growth. Yesterday I co-washed and by the time it dried the urge came back for me to pick the are (mental thing). I had a scab. I picked it off, it was a patch of dry skin. Today the usual itch and rawness is gone. I applied MT today I rubbed the area poked it no itchyness no rawness. I may be on to something here. hmmmm


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 27, 2008)

angaliquew said:


> Hmmmm.....the ingredients are somewhat similar:
> 
> 
> *Mega-tek Cell Rebuilder
> ...




These ingredients don't like very safe to apply on the scalp


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 27, 2008)

MilitantIvy_1908 said:


> These ingredients don't like very safe to apply on the scalp



Do share, why not?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2008)

I deep condition my hair with MT once sometimes twice a week. It has thickened my hair a lot and I can't stretch my realxer to 12 weeks anymore. I have to relieve my scalp by at least 8-10 weeks or I wll not be able to get the comb through the new growth at all. It hurts. 

I really love that MT and next time I purchase. I am praying God bless me enough to get the gallon size bottle.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 27, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Do share, why not?



It just seems like a lot of chemicals on the "Hazardous Chemicals Used in Beauty Products" list.  I mean I want a product that will make my hair thicker and longer, but the ingredient list scares me a little.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 27, 2008)

MilitantIvy_1908 said:


> It just seems like a lot of chemicals on the "Hazardous Chemicals Used in Beauty Products" list.  I mean I want a product that will make my hair thicker and longer, but the ingredient list scares me a little.



Ahh, okay, I see.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 27, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I got a horse catalog from Valley Vet for XMas items...my mom and I just looked at eachother..nayed..and started cracking up..lol...


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 27, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Mona, was it SD Alcohol. I cannot see them putting that kind of alcohol in there.  You sure it was not one of several conditioning agents that has alcohol as the 2nd word? I see CETEARYL ALCOHOL in a lot of their products on Sally's. Just curious. Which moisturizer is it?


 
I'm not even sure!  I saw "OL" and was mad!  But I do know that my hair was breaking off like crazy after using it.  I got rid of it the next day!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 27, 2008)

so this product isn't all natural like the website claims? Or did I misread something?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2011)

i just deep conditioned with megatek and some nexxus humectress (old formula) for about 4hours no heat but any way it was absolutely amazing hair feels soft and strong its a keeper ive only had it 2 days so i cant comment on growth yet but i have my fingers crossed


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 30, 2011)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> These ingredients don't like very safe to apply on the scalp


 
Afrolicious - Which ones?  This product scares me a little bit anyway, but on first read, the ingredients look pretty common.


----------



## hothair (Jun 30, 2011)

Either megatek is helping or my hormones have kicked in. My NG is about twice what I believe my growth is in 5 weeks, I expected to have this much new growth closer to 10-11 weeks. Whatever it is I like!


----------



## chicha (Jun 30, 2011)

Ladies I havent read all the way through, but is MegaTek a cream based or oil based item? I need something that will not revert my hair or make the new growth bulk up. This usually cause breakage.

Also is there several steps to it? Or can I just oil my scalp and be done?


----------



## My Friend (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe I should try it..


----------

